# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  Questionnaire

## *Saira*

I want all DT members to fill this questionnaire of mine!:giveflower;U can be a student or a teacher or associated with any field  :Smile:  

1.What is ur qualification?

2.What is ur zodiac sign?

3.What were/are u like in ur college days?

4.In ur college days, u must be bunking classes too?

5.What change would u like to bring about in the college administration?

6.Do u think that the appearance of a teacher largely reflects her qulaification and character?

7.ur most embarrassing moment?

8.ur ideal personality that u would like to portray?

9.ur message?

----------


## moments

*1.What is ur qualification?*
Diploma Holder

*2.What is ur zodiac sign?*
Scorpio

*3.What were/are u like in ur college days?*
doing study and have some fun

*4.In ur college days, u must be bunking classes too?*
NO

*5.What change would u like to bring about in the college administration?*
Disciplin

*6.Do u think that the appearance of a teacher largely reflects her qulaification and character?*
hmm..Yes

*7.ur most embarrassing moment?*
not yet

*8.ur ideal personality that u would like to portray?*
Jinnah

*9.ur message?*
Be Happy and make people Happier....

----------


## dreamer

1.What is ur qualification?
High School diploma

2.What is ur zodiac sign?
Saggitarius

3.What were/are u like in ur college days?
I am chillaxed...i dont worry about anything and do all my work and studying last minute.Its pretty kooll.

4.In ur college days, u must be bunking classes too?
lol honeslty....yes i do.

5.What change would u like to bring about in the college administration?
Better timings for specific classes

6.Do u think that the appearance of a teacher largely reflects her qulaification and character?
Yes i actually do

7.ur most embarrassing moment?
In college?umm it was probably at the bookstore when i accidently knocked over more than a 100 books on some guy...it was a mistake :Embarrassment: ops: 

8.ur ideal personality that u would like to portray?
as in what personality i wish to have?i want to be more calm, and less angered

9.ur message?
Live everyday as if it were u last...always remember the saying...kal ho naa ho:biggrin:

----------


## RAHEN

Welcome to DesiTwist Saira :givefl;

*1.What is ur qualification?*
Fcs 

*2.What is ur zodiac sign?*
libra

*3.What were/are u like in ur college days?*
punctual, responsible and talkative

*4.In ur college days, u must be bunking classes too?*
waznot allowed...if waz then i dont think i would have done..

*5.What change would u like to bring about in the college administration?*
let girls hve their right of independence

*6.Do u think that the appearance of a teacher largely reflects her qulaification and character?*
appearance reflects who u r, ur way of thinking..ur way of selection..it mostly says 25% of the person...the way u sit n talk and stand everything..some donot but on many it does reflect as pretending is also practised.. :Smile: 

*7.ur most embarrassing moment?*
many..

*8.ur ideal personality that u would like to portray?*
Ideal personality..is Prohet Muhammad (PBUH)...

*9.ur message?*
:hug2; ,:smartass:

----------


## *Saira*

> ur most embarrassing moment?
> In college?umm it was probably at the bookstore when i accidently knocked over more than a 100 books on some guy...it was a mistake


Poor guy:cryss: !What were its after effects BTW?:1:

----------


## *Saira*

Thanks a dozen Rahen for that warm welcome message:hug:!I really liked all ur answers...:hiya;

----------


## RAHEN

Thank u saira..keep coming..u r always welcome.. :Smile:

----------


## manni9

1.What is ur qualification?
I am a  Bachelor

2.What is ur zodiac sign?
capricorn

3.What were/are u like in ur college days?
Parties  :Big Grin: 

4.In ur college days, u must be bunking classes too?
never

5.What change would u like to bring about in the college administration?
more rights for students

6.Do u think that the appearance of a teacher largely reflects her qulaification and character?
yap yap

7.ur most embarrassing moment?
ek larki ko tung ker raha tha aur uss nay meri complane kerdi thi  :Frown: 

8.ur ideal personality that u would like to portray?

Our Prophet Muhammed(P.B.U.H) and Hazrat Umar Farooq (R.A)

9.ur message?

Study hard  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

1.What is ur qualification?

Bechlors.

2.What is ur zodiac sign?

I am sagi boy  :Big Grin: 


3.What were/are u like in ur college days?

study,cricket


4.In ur college days, u must be bunking classes too?



not allowed


5.What change would u like to bring about in the college administration?

thori si cricket or 


6.Do u think that the appearance of a teacher largely reflects her qulaification and character?


No concept....

7.ur most embarrassing moment?


Yes kafi sare hain 

8.ur ideal personality that u would like to portray?

My english teacher


9.ur message?

study comes first..........

----------


## Muzna

*1.What is ur qualification?*
Maters

*2.What is ur zodiac sign?*
Sagittarius

*3.What were/are u like in ur college days?*
studying hard

*4.In ur college days, u must be bunking classes too?*
not Allowed

*5.What change would u like to bring about in the college administration?*
thora sa independent karna chahiyay students ko

*6.Do u think that the appearance of a teacher largely reflects her qulaification and character?*
yup

*7.ur most embarrassing moment?*
so many koun koun say likhoon

*8.ur ideal personality that u would like to portray?*
Hazrat Muhammad (SAW)

*9.ur message?*
Never Loose Hope and Keep on Struggling........  :Smile:

----------


## *Saira*

1.What is ur qualification?

MSc. Genetics(2002)

2.What is ur zodiac sign?

Libra

3.What were/are u like in ur college days?

Quiet but friendly...used to have fun with my group of frds..

4.In ur college days, u must be bunking classes too?

Yes very much...Only when there was no use taking those classes or for lunch.  

5.What change would u like to bring about in the college administration?

Strictness towards discipline issues and they should raise the level of studies.

6.Do u think that the appearance of a teacher largely reflects her qulaification and character?

Well yes it can but this should not be adopted as a rule.

7.ur most embarrassing moment?

It happened just recently. 

8.ur ideal personality that u would like to portray?

No one in particular

9.ur message?

Be honest with whatever work u do and live and let live.

----------


## Muzi

1. Doing my last year in school and then university.
2. Leo
3. Well since im still in school....the last year I was a big player but then came along a girl that changed all my ways.
4. Well yeah loads of time but only for French though lol
5. I really dont care
6. Well what exactly do you mean by appearance? physical?
7. Well once I went up to dunk in b-ball but I couldnt and fell down and everyone was laughing at me but I showed them now cuz now I can dunk....I earned it
8. Well this is my personality done by my best friend and it is all true no joke:

In your head your calm and prefer morning to dark. You love when its bright outside. Your a tiny bit afraid of the dark. You always feel good. You don't stress always cool about things. You have almost a dream world always day dreaming.
You like to run always active. You can get freaked out and confused easily. Always like to be home but sometimes get home sick. People see you as a very sweet person. You actually love vegetables because you know its good for you. Around people you're are rarely different. In relationships everything has to be cool, calm and no arguments at all, you just want it to flow. Tide in tide out with no storms. You like to tell your partner everything but don't like to listen just want to fade away. You like relaxing. You are fascinated by sea things. You absolutely hate showing off. You watch your back 24/7.
9. Just be yourself and turn your back on haters.

----------


## friendlygal786

1.What is ur qualification?
*Have my Hish School diploma, working towards my bachelor's degree in computer programming*

2.What is ur zodiac sign?
*Cancer*

3.What were/are u like in ur college days?
*Get along well with everyone, on the quiet side but enjoy it*

4.In ur college days, u must be bunking classes too?
*Im still in college, havent bunked yet * 

5.What change would u like to bring about in the college administration?
*Better teachers, Ive had a few excellent teachers but there r just not       enough of them...*

6.Do u think that the appearance of a teacher largely reflects her qulaification and character?
*Not at all*

7.ur most embarrassing moment?
*Too embarassing to tell...* 

8.ur ideal personality that u would like to portray?
*No one in particular*

9.ur message?
*Nothing is achieved without hard work... u never get anything without working for it*

----------


## dreamer

> Poor guy:cryss: !What were its after effects BTW?:1:




lol saira...the after effects werent too bad...i kept apologizing and he started laughing.i helped pick the books up :Smile:

----------

